# MILAN | Corallo Tower | 94m | 308ft | 26 fl | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_Design 1: Archea Associati_


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

_Design 2: 5+1AA_












































​


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

Very unusual. They look like the expressionist set designs from some of the more surreal German silent films: 










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-2kDkye1YsFo/TeJzoVh80GI/AAAAAAAAF8w/ue-ZHzf34Xw/s1600/z.jpg


----------



## Stravinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

It's awesome! This is truly a modern bulding!

Ma è fantastico! Questa è innovazione!


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Are there any news on this supposedly dead project?

Why is it UP?


----------

